
Never knew we had such insane laptops as well - praving5
http://www.businessinsider.in/9-insane-laptops-you-never-knew-existed/articleshow/54384605.cms?format=slideshow
======
Zekio
Nice, businessinsider.in is using images from a LinusTechTips video without
attribution and probably permission :)

EDIT: It's the GT80 incase anyone is wondering.

